# things I've noticed



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Weather here is quite warm right now. We had week or so of consistently cool nights 50s to lower60s about a month ago. At that point, I kinda assumed everything was shutting down. But lately, I have seen some spring time weeds and flowers emerging. After we spray in spring, I have hardly ever seen a weed in the hay fields. I've seen wild onions popping up, which is odd. And also saw an Indian paintbrush flower in the ditch. For people that don't know, here in Texas they appear along wm before this in our area, for sure never like this. One more thing I believe I'm being more convinced of is that our native whitetrail deer have been getting out of breeding cycle. I remember the rut was the rut, and most does were bred in 2-4 week period. Here at home is usually from lateOctober to early November til thanksgiving. I understand that nature isn't always the same every year. But these deer in my area, to me, seem to have running out of cycle and kinda sporadic for quite a few years. Last year in late December I saw a fawn with spots still on it. That deer was 2-4 months out of cycle. 
I was just wondering if anyone else around the country had noticed anything unusual to them, in relation to nature maybe being a little off cycle or a little imbalanced. 
Just wondering if anyone else had anything odd they had seen or thought was happening, fact or hunch.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

The only thing I've noticed is all little rain we missed in May, June, and July, has been showing up now ever since we started trying to get the beans cut. Well that and the wooly worms are confused, have seen almost all black, almost all brown and half and halfs the last week or so.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Yep, we call em wooly bear catepillars. They are everywhere. Combining beans yesterday, the lady bugs are flying everywhere and land on me when I get out of the combine. Never seen it like this. Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Yep, we call em wooly bear catepillars. They are everywhere. Combining beans yesterday, the lady bugs are flying everywhere and land on me when I get out of the combine. Never seen it like this. Mike


we get them damn asian beetles every fall on warm days.They bite,or pee on you IDK which???Hurts anyway.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Things I noticed.....about the time you get your ag land completely outfitted the way you want it with land improvements and equipment....your about too damn old to farm it.

Regards, Mike


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Vol said:


> Things I noticed.....about the time you get your ag land completely outfitted the way you want it with land improvements and equipment....your about too damn old to farm it.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I thought that was just me not bein' able to figure it out.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

One of two things I've really noticed the last week or so, beans are coming in at 11-12% but the stalks are still super tough even after a hard freeze.

Knocked out a lot of corn in the last day or so, the last field planted and the first field planted are a point apart. Both ran 57 lbs test weight but the last came out at 23.5% and the first was 22.5%. But, both handled like corn that had a lot higher moisture content. Even with the pit and leg seems like it takes forever to unload a truck as it just doesn't flow well enough to get the buckets full on the leg. Because of the last field of corn planted being the winter pasture for the cows, it was planted at least 5 weeks after the first field.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Vol said:


> Things I noticed.....about the time you get your ag land completely outfitted the way you want it with land improvements and equipment....your about too damn old to farm it.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Ain't that the truth!

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Things I've noticed: this year was a really wet year for South Georgia, probably more like our normal weather patterns, but much wetter than the preceding 5 years. Nut sedge is all in my hay fields, never had that before in my fields, just showed up last cutting. Whitetail are definitely acting a bit strange....I too saw two fawns with spots in November of last year, lots of very small yearlings in nov. my take is the change in philosophy of the hunter, driven by companies that sell product. My stance has never changed, despite QDM, which I consider a bunch of crap (with a sprinkle of truth) I kill deer to feed my family and a lot of others, if its a big one great! But I ain't keepn score cause it ain't baseball! In today's wide world of so-called sports, we want to keep score of every damn thing, we want to know who the winner is and the losers are, it's an insatiable desire to crown a champion! Hell during the worst depression in recent history we've had congress trying to intervene in the college football process by legeslative action! Wtf?!? Anyway, that's my take, all the emphasis is placed on killing the top of the chain, the poor ole Lowely doe can't draw a look see through the scope, no wonder they're breeding late, too damn many of them.....


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Nut sedge is all in my hay fields, never had that before in my fields, just showed up last cutting.


I hate to hear you've got it, but happy that I'm not the only one. I've also seen some little seeds flying around in the last week that I can't identify. I've got a feeling that next years spray program is going to be expensive.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Nut sedge is all in my hay fields, never had that before in my fields, just showed up last cutting.


Yellow Nutsedge was very prolific this year here also......not sure why.......the fields that were worked were very bad and some of these fields never had a nutsedge problem before. Fields that had 3 or more applications of glyphosate finally got rid of the stuff.

Regards, Mike


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

Vol said:


> Yellow Nutsedge was very prolific this year here also......not sure why.......the fields that were worked were very bad and some of these fields never had a nutsedge problem before. Fields that had 3 or more applications of glyphosate finally got rid of the stuff.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yeah, we have it this year with a vengence. We've worked hard the last few years to get rid of it, but it came back this year despite a good herbicide program. Not as bad as when we first started, but worse than I would have liked. I can't figure out why either. I honestly don't think you can eradicate it, just control supress it. And Lord help you if you disturb the seed bed! I ran a water line to a pasture across one of our fields and OMG, the nutsedge that grew back over the trench when it was covered! The prettiest little yellow line across that field. I won't have any trouble locating the water line for a while!
One other thing I've noticed. The speckledbelly geese came down about 3 weeks early this year. Not sure if that was because of something having to do with the drought up north, or another instinct but it's the earliest I've seen them in a very long time.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

dubltrubl said:


> One other thing I've noticed. The speckledbelly geese came down about 3 weeks early this year. Not sure if that was because of something having to do with the drought up north, or another instinct but it's the earliest I've seen them in a very long time.


Seems like that would be early for that far South.....do you get many Canvasbacks in your area?

Regards, Mike


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

Vol said:


> Seems like that would be early for that far South.....do you get many Canvasbacks in your area?
> 
> Regards, Mike


It's very early Mike. We usually don't see specks till the middle or end of October. Have lots of 'em in the area right now.
Very seldom do we see canvasbacks. I've only seen a few in the wild down here in my life. I'm told by the old market hunters of many decades past, that they nearly wiped 'em out hunting them for market. The story goes that they were the largest of the birds so they were prefered since they sold by the pound. Ammo was considered expensive in those days and so they prefered to shoot canvasbacks rather than others. They claim that changed their migratory patterns and hence, few canvasbacks.
Steve


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Vol said:


> Things I noticed.....about the time you get your ag land completely outfitted the way you want it with land improvements and equipment....your about too damn old to farm it.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Some of you guys are wiser than I could have ever imagined when I joined this site.
Mike, it's like that with almost all types of self employment, too. I build barns and garages, too. I noticed when I hit my "peak" about 5 years ago, I felt too damn old to enjoy it and all my equipment was ready for replacement. I can see after my second year in hay farming that may happen like it happened to you.

Same here on the ladybugs. they were attacking us last week.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Some of you guys are wiser than I could have ever imagined when I joined this site.
> Mike, it's like that with almost all types of self employment, too. I build barns and garages, too. I noticed when I hit my "peak" about 5 years ago, I felt too damn old to enjoy it and all my equipment was ready for replacement. I can see after my second year in hay farming that may happen like it happened to you.
> 
> Same here on the ladybugs. they were attacking us last week.










Well, I am not there quite yet, but I can see the writing on the wall in the distance. If I stay healthy, I figure I will have another 12-15 years left where I can be farm physical.....my people on both sides have a history of longevity....my dad stayed very physical into his mid-seventies and took great delight in demonstrating that to youthful couch potatoes. In his eighties now and sticks to occasional equipment operation.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Now that it was brought up, I noticed that we barely had any lady beetles this fall. Some years they are on the sunny side of the bin and if they are bad enough I won't climb it because the little b*stards bite.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

They were all


mlappin said:


> Now that it was brought up, I noticed that we barely had any lady beetles this fall. Some years they are on the sunny side of the bin and if they are bad enough I won't climb it because the little b*stards bite.


They must have migrated here. I had way too many. And box elder bugs this fall.


----------

